# Heath's flood tube reloaded



## maps84 (Nov 11, 2011)

So I took Heaths popular design and made a few mods, I'll be runing 2 side by side... the interesting thing was what came up from autoCAD when I first drew the schematics. See it your self and tell me what it resembles LMFAO. (measures are in centimeters) 1 feet = 30cm aprox



Thanks for those ganja making tits Heath!!
Credit to him and his original System: Heaths Flooded Tube Vertical


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Nov 11, 2011)

Id squeeze em!

Do vert lights radiate less heat?


----------



## Afka (Nov 11, 2011)

BlitzedKreg said:


> Id squeeze em!
> 
> Do vert lights radiate less heat?


Think about that for a sec there.


----------



## aquashift (Nov 11, 2011)

I prefer spherical lights... preferably made mostly out of gas, that are 8 light minutes away from the earth and that without we wouldn't be alive to talk about it.


----------



## maps84 (Nov 11, 2011)

aquashift said:


> I prefer spherical lights... preferably made mostly out of gas, that are 8 light minutes away from the earth and that without we wouldn't be alive to talk about it.


Huh? anyways first photos coming up next.


----------



## mijola3 (Nov 11, 2011)

aquashift said:


> I prefer spherical lights... preferably made mostly out of gas, that are 8 light minutes away from the earth and that without we wouldn't be alive to talk about it.



then , preferably, you should post in the outdoor growing section.


----------



## maps84 (Nov 11, 2011)

It all starts in the germ/Veg tent with all the prospects mothers. I have SLH, LSD, Moby Dick and White Widow already sprouted. And finally got my seeds from sannies and they are germinating right now in soil, I'm using 400W of Daylight MH, 3 feet from the plants at the moment. Take a look:


----------



## maps84 (Nov 15, 2011)

The whole batch of sannie's gear sprouted, only took them 3 days which is amazing added to the 100% germination rate. I'll upload some photos in a few days of the veg period. Also the construction of the vertical systems starts on December, the planning is almost complete. I'll try to document everything to share it with you.

Gonna earn my rep the right way.


----------



## maps84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pics taken yesterday. I'll be uploading the whole system schematics soon. Try not to post that much until the real vertical action begins, so people can get a better chronological view from seed to harvest. Cheers


The big one is the SLH, I'm actually surprised the other 4 beans that came in the GHS package grew like shit. Taste and high was worth it though

And lastly we have an experimental plant put to flowering in a small closet, we're trying to push her to the limit of stress


----------



## maps84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Weekly update, Day 15 for the seedlings, white widow has 23 days like the Moby dick next to it... SLH is just a week older.

Btw, Dunno what's happening with the LSD, it's growing really ugly and not symmetrical.. it had a rough start but oh well at least it's growing.



Sannies Gear (15 days from seed, no paper towel, no pre soaking, I just put it straight into the soil)


----------



## maps84 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok tomorrow I'm taking the first batch of clones that's why that SLH looks kinda starving, I'm also upping the calmag dosage after taking the clones. Here are some pictures of the progress. took them yesterday.


----------



## maps84 (Dec 4, 2011)

So here we are, a month or so away for the real vertical action to begin. I&#8217;ve taken this time to plan everything ahead, I know where every screw is gonna go by now xD 

So basically my design is inspired on heath&#8217;s octagon, although I&#8217;ll make a few mods for convenience. I&#8217;m not gonna bother you with all the math I did to find the length of the pipes, but every level needs 4 meters of pipe and one system needs at least 18 gallons to function.

I called it Ganja tit, hope you like it. Unlike Heat&#8217;s design, I raised the height of the system so I can easily crouch and enter it. I like spraying, checking for bugs, tiding and especially staring at buds &#8230;. Also every level is going to have its own water feed and there&#8217;s going to be a main drain pipe made of &#8220;T&#8221; fittings. At the end of each row I&#8217;m going to use heath&#8217;s damp rings to flood the tubes as well and as water will be constantly falling hard into the res this would provide even more DO than a cascade, it&#8217;d be more quickly available as well of nutes due to direct feeding, and It'd also give me complete control of the flow rate of each level.
This is an early 3D look I haven&#8217;t finished it yet but you can get an Idea of how it&#8217;d look like.


----------



## maps84 (Dec 16, 2011)

It's been a while since my last post but I've been very busy fixing the room to start with the building process. Here are some photos of the plants taken on December 5th.


----------



## maps84 (Dec 18, 2011)

A lil update, we were working on the room and lost a week time of growing... Plant's didn't receive enough light and were all droopy due to water evaporating at a low ratio and leaves not getting enough energy to process the nutes on the soil. As soon as I put the 400W back in they all thrived. Next week vertical action starts. I decided not to go with the wood structure so I'll be hanging my tubes with chains from the cealling, you'll see it soon it's gonna kick as. I also escalated the system to 5'x5' and will be using 1k Watters.


----------



## cues (Dec 18, 2011)

Subbed! As you said though, it all looks a bit far from the lights.


----------



## ideit (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey there! I'm currently using a system modeled after Heath's famous setup but crammed into a walk in closet, and am working on a move up to a larger area. My tentative plan is to do something almost exactly like you are. I like the idea of using chains to hang the tubes, as this allows easy adjustment. I have a couple quick questions for ya though.

You said you scaled it to 5x5. Is this external diameter?
What size pipe are you using? I use 2" netpots in 3" PVC right now, but will probably use 4" pipes in the next setup so the roots don't clog the pipes as much.
Also what distance between holes are you planning, and how far are the pipes from the 1k light?

I'll be starting construction next month, so I'll be keeping a close watch on this thread and probably end up stealing a lot of your ideas


----------



## maps84 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi. I'll Use 3" pots filled with hydroton in 4" PVC pipes, the distances between plants is 8". 5'x5' would be the aprox internal diameter 135 cm exactly in metric scale if you're gonna hang them just add the width of the tubes to get the external diameter. I'm still figuring out the rest as I want to divide both systems and run them SOG wise. I'm also planning on installing dedicated water lines on each level instead of running a cascade, so it'd have a main pipe with water falling straight into the res creating DO, I'll keep the flood rings too, and just use T fittings at the end. I'm already buying materials for construction so I'll get you pics soon. btw this idias come free, so you wouldn't be stealing but helping me


----------



## ideit (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to see some pictures. This looks like it's gonna be pretty badass. Using T-fittings instead of cascading is another idea I'll be using myself.


----------



## maps84 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok I'm finally building and also started to prep everything for flowering, lights are down to 16/8 from 24 on, and I'll flip to 12/12 as soon as they bounce back from transplant. I'll flower all the plants to pick put favorite strains and discard the males. SLH is out of control, we've tied topped and she wont stop growing.. we put her on a 5 gal pot so she can really stretch.. this are from yesterday. I'll upload new ones on Thursday.


----------



## ideit (Jan 22, 2012)

Still building this? Been hoping for an update!


----------



## hydrolife (Jan 22, 2012)

maps.. might want to change the pot sights to upright. Just from my experience think the water will flood out the holes.


----------



## maps84 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes the room is taking more work than expected but I will update soon.


----------



## GreenMeds4All (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello just to let you all know i did find the self sealing fitting at lowes they are expensive for the 45 Item #: 137250 price $37.98


----------



## maddmatt02 (Feb 7, 2012)

GreenMeds4All said:


> Hello just to let you all know i did find the self sealing fitting at lowes they are expensive for the 45 Item #: 137250 price $37.98


thats 6" though, dont most people run 3 or 4? just found this site the other day and am getting all sorts of ideas now. hope to start my own setup in a few months from now.

*edit* not that 4" stuff is much cheaper. item #3537 and its not an elbow. but for 2-4 bucks a pop for glue together fittings I think that will be my route...


----------

